# Hotmail eMail Prog



## Spontan (13. Januar 2002)

Gibt es ein prog AUßER Outlook das HTTP server unterstützt ?? wenn ja was muss ich da einstellen ?

Thx


----------



## nils11 (6. Februar 2002)

*vielleicht...*

schau mal hier : Hier . da dürften die was haben.

die einstellungen erklären sich meist von selbst. denn das einzige was du brauchst werden wohl deine hotmail-daten (name, passwort, ...) sein.


----------



## C.Bird (19. März 2002)

Wenn er den Outlook-Express benutzt schon,bei andren e-mail porgs nicht

sonst soll er einfach mal im outlook-express  nachschaun was er braucht


----------



## sharkbox (11. April 2002)

*ms sperrt andere progs aus..*

servus,

soweit ich es weiss sperrt microsoft andere
clients aus. ich habe es bisher nur mit outlook
geschafft auf ein hotmail konto zuzugreifen.
aber aufgrund der anfälligkeit wegen viren, exploits
etc.. stellt sich natürlich die frage wer das heutzu-
tage noch benutzt.

gibt genug alternativen wie z.b. eudora, thebat oder
calpyso (was ich selber benutze und sehr zufrieden
bin). ansonsten noch pegasus was freeware ist sofern
ich mich erinnern kann.

gruss
-sharkbox-


----------



## nils11 (12. April 2002)

*naja...*

naja, also ich habe bisher nicht gehört, dass hotmail nur von outlook unterstützt wird. und ich glaube auch, dass es nicht so ist. denn man kann den server ja nicht so einstellen, dass nur outlook was abholen/senden darf.


----------



## sharkbox (12. April 2002)

*technische möglichkeiten..*

@nils11 

da unterliegst du aber einem irrtum. man kann ja
auch websiten nur für bestimmte browser zulassen
(.htaccess) und emails nur abholen wenn du mit
einem bestimmten provider online bist (t-online).

es ist, auch wenn nicht immer nachzuvollziehen
warum und wieso, technisch sehr viel machbar wenn
man die kundschaft an ein produkt (hier windows)
binden will.

gruss
-sharkbox-


----------



## nils11 (12. April 2002)

*ja...*

ja, man KÖNNTE.

und dein vergleich mit .htaccess ist etwas völlig anderes. und zum t-online beispiel.........naja, der vergleich hinkt auch etwas.


----------



## sharkbox (12. April 2002)

*vergleich...*

die sollten nur zeigen das du bestimmte benutzergruppen
anhand von software, herkunft etc aussperren kannst. deshalb
halte ich es für etwas blind einfach zu glauben das microsoft
niemand aussperrt. gerade diese firma ist doch berühmt dafür.

warum überhaupt hotmail benutzen wenn es soviele nahezu
spamfreie alternativen gibt?

gruss
-sharkbox-


----------



## nils11 (12. April 2002)

*jaja...*

jaja, es KÖNNTE, ich wiederhole, KÖNNTE so sien, ist es abre nicht.


----------



## braindad (12. April 2002)

```
Quelle: http://oe-faq.de/tippsantworten.htm#1.14

Sein kostenloses Hotmail-Konto kann man nicht über POP/SMTP-Server
mit einem Email-Programm abrufen. D.h. man muss stets über das
Webinterface zugreifen. OE5&6 sind die einzigen Email-Programme, die
einen alternativen Zugriff über einen Mailreader zur Verfügung
stellen. Dabei wird von OE über HTTP das Hotmail-Konto abgefragt.
Man kann keinen anderen Mailreader verwenden, wenn man sein Hotmail-
Konto abfragen möchte.
```


----------



## sharkbox (12. April 2002)

*danke*

vielen dank. besser hätte ich es auch
nicht ausdrücken können 

gruss
-sharkbox-


----------

